# Not in a million years



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you ever become a fan of something or enjoyed something you thought you'd never like, ever? Could be a show, game, experience, food, anything. Why didn't you think you'd like it? What made you change your mind? Did it change your perspective on trying new things?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 9, 2014)

Dota.

Before last year, I thought "Dota is for tools, morons, and losers", but then, I saw my brother playing it with his friends, and I realized that maybe, there's more to it than I think. So I played it, and I've loved it ever since. Unfortunately, I still suck at it...


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 9, 2014)

Homestuck, actually.  I thought it looked incredibly stupid, but eventually I gave in.  I'm not done yet, but... it's still amazing.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 10, 2014)

Most things I like now, I used to hate. :) Except dota, I was scared of being yelled at while playing.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 10, 2014)

_*homestuck*_


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 10, 2014)

Steven Universe.


----------



## Mai (Oct 12, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Steven Universe.


I haven't gotten sucked into it yet, but from the few episodes I've seen of Steven Universe, I'm inclined to agree. 



Spoiler: Steven Universe, Madoka Magica



The more I hear about it resembling Madoka Magica (the Crystal Gems and their soul gems, haha), the more I'm inclined to check it out further, actually. The reasons it resembles Madoka Magica aren't the same as the reasons I love Madoka Magica, but hey, it's close.



The first thing that comes to mind is _Animorphs,_ actually. I didn't think I'd like it at first... but then it quickly consumed my entire childhood, and I _still_ love it.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 12, 2014)

homestuck lol

and glee. jesus fuck. i don't watch it anymore, but back around when it first started i was one of those people SO DETERMINED TO DISLIKE IT then about 3 years ago i started watching it and oops.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 12, 2014)

my little pony


----------



## Equinoxe (Oct 12, 2014)

Those goddang japanese animes. Back when anime was a new Big Thing I got really pissed off at everything that had to do with japanese animation because it was just _everywhere_. I had a moderately long 'anime sux' -phase that I'm not particularly proud of. I think I stopped being a moron after my sister forced me to watch some anime she'd started watching just for shits and giggles and I ended up enjoying it.

I'm still kinda picky with my animes but at least I realized there's no point in hating such a wide category of things, because there's bound to be some good stuff in there. :Y


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2014)

I honestly don't think so.

I try not to judge things before I've tried them, and when there's things I'm told over and over that suck like Justin Bieber or Twilight, I do think I'll never like them or try them, but usually that's because I'm not into music/romance novels/whatever in the first place.

I might not hate things that are popular, but one hipster thing I'm prone to is "I liked it before it was cool" which to be fair isn't me trying to dismiss people who are new to liking it, it's being bitter about the fact that I was mocked for liking it and now the people who used to (or still do) mock me like it too.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 12, 2014)

Digimon, forgot it existed between the time of the original V-Pets and the first season debut of the anime. Then I remembered everything after hearing the name "Agumon".


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 12, 2014)

_"How did I become such a furry?"_ is a question I regularly ask myself.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2014)

Pokémon.

I hated fads and rolled my eyes exaggeratedly when everyone got into these silly monsters. Then I played Pokémon Yellow for five minutes and fourteen years later I'm still running a Pokémon website, writing Pokémon fanfiction and being excited about Pokémon games.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 13, 2014)

Swing dancing.  A few of my friends started doing it least year, and they gradually started convincing more and more people to show up.  I was asked for the first time around March of this year, and I was so vehemently opposed, not being a very good dancer, that I didn't go until May, when I was bribed with a cake.

Now I go every Friday night, and take lessons on Sunday afternoon.  It's a fantastic activity.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 14, 2014)

nicki minaj!


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 14, 2014)

Queen. Qvalador My brother Dazel was really into them, and I hated them. I kind of like them now, and I listen to like every song on the platinum edition greatest hits album thing.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 14, 2014)

My Little Pony, hahaha. I still like it a fair amount and thought Series 4 was way better than Series 3. _Don't judge me hiss_ Though sometimes I do wish I had someone to ramble about with it who didn't really fit that Brony stereotype.

To be honest when it comes to things nowadays, I kind of know myself well enough to understand that the things I like and dislike are just going to be things which no-one else might be into. :') Such as my random obsession with Peppa Pig. Enjoying the things I like while knowing it's 'weird' doesn't really bother me massively so, I'm not really surprised that I like or dislike anything – if that makes any sense.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 16, 2014)

My first impressions of Dragonball Z, Super Mario RPG, and Earthbound were all somewhere on the scale from "this looks dumb" to "eh"... and then all three of them ended up on my list of favorite games/shows/etc. once I actually got around to them.



> Swing dancing. A few of my friends started doing it least year, and they gradually started convincing more and more people to show up. I was asked for the first time around March of this year, and I was so vehemently opposed, not being a very good dancer, that I didn't go until May, when I was bribed with a cake.
> 
> Now I go every Friday night, and take lessons on Sunday afternoon. It's a fantastic activity.


Yes! Swing dancing (and really, any sort of "actually dancing with another person and doing actual steps, not just chaotically wiggling around" dancing) is pretty great.  That's another thing I thought I wouldn't like but actually ended up liking a lot once I got into it, though in this case it was an "I don't think I'm able to do this" thing rather than not thinking I'd like it.

(I am physically incapable of doing any form of dancing that doesn't involve holding onto another person--I literally freeze up and become unable to do much of anything beyond just standing there super awkwardly and maybe shuffling my feet a little if I *really* force myself.  Which for many years I mistook for "I can't do any dance faster than the basic very-slowly-sway-around-in-circles slow dance," only realizing in the last few years that it was the dancing-by-myself part that didn't work for me, not the speed. XD)


----------



## Dar (Oct 17, 2014)

I used to hate Minecraft. Now I play it daily.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Ace Attorney, I guess. When I first heard about it years ago - as in, I knew of Phoenix Wright and the "Objection" meme - I didn't think it looked very interesting and wasn't sure what people saw in it. A few years later, I tried Apollo Justice, and instantly fell in love with the series. Still a huge fan!


----------

